# ohio outdoor news



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

i was reading the latest issue the ohio outdoor news about sighting in Muzzleloaders with open sites and it mentioned a restriction on scopes. I was confused because i didn't think there was any rule against scoped ML. i referenced the rule book and couldn't find anything about a restriction. Did they make a mistake or are you not allowed to use a scope?


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

News to me???
I have used a 3x9 scope on my muzzle loader for years. Most everybody I know uses a scope on their in-lines.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That used to be a restriction as well in Penna. Don't know if it is still in effect since they allowed percussion cap some years back.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No restriction in Ohio.

The MZ laws vary from state to state, calibers, bullets, ignition systems, scopes.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Pa. Still has a flintlock only season. Iron sites only.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

thats what i thought, they must have barrowed the artical, because i was checked last year during ML to make sure my primer wasnt in when i crossed a road and the warden didn't say anything about my scope. thanks for the info


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Pa. has an early season for modern ML and now, day after Christmas is their traditional season flint lock iron sights.


----------

